# LA Galaxy Discovery Program



## sascbreakaway83 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello,
Anyone else have their kid attending this on Friday? Just want to get some opinions of anyone who has experience with LA Galaxy academy programs. Sounds like good training but maybe it’s too good to be true since it’s free. Sorry I’m a newb to the “academy” systems. Thanks 









						GALAXY DISCOVERY PROGRAM - Youth | LA Galaxy
					

The LA Galaxy are excited to host the Galaxy Discovery Program (GDP), a free, exclusive, immersive and supplemental youth training program that will extend the pipeline to the LA Galaxy Academy by actively identifying, cultivating and elevating youth players that are dedicated to succeeding in...




					youth.lagalaxy.com


----------



## toucan (Apr 20, 2021)

Nothing special here.  Stripped of the verbiage, these are basically free "try-outs" for Galaxy Academy.  You can get free try-outs anywhere.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 20, 2021)

Why not have the players come to you instead of spending on scouting.

In the long run galaxy saves a ton on player ID and gets everyone in one place so they can pickoff the players they want while pretending to offer some training, sell some more camps, Merchandise, tickets, etc. 

This is marketing 101, just like the "free meals" where someone trying to sell you a time share, programs about flipping houses, etc.


----------



## crush (Apr 20, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Why not have the players come to you instead of spending on scouting.
> 
> In the long run galaxy saves a ton on player ID and gets everyone in one place so they can pickoff the players they want while pretending to offer some training, sell some more camps, Merchandise, tickets, etc.
> 
> This is marketing 101, just like the "free meals" where someone trying to sell you a time share, programs about flipping houses, etc.


I got a good deal to Maui back in the day to test out a timeshare.  I came home from work and my wife said she got us 4nights in Maui for "free." Well, the rooms were 100% free, we just needed to pay to get there.  It was fun but the sales presentation on the Island was insane and evil.  We got this really nice lady at the beginning who treated us like King and a Queen.  My wife made her think she was all in for the $90,000 purchase.  After 2 hours of her trying to get me to sign, she got all mad and brought in the biggest a-hole in the business.  He was super good looking General Manager, super rich and a player. Dude was trying to flirt with my wife and sell us all at the same time.  Bragged about his two beach houses on the Island and how come I won;t spend $90,000 to spoil my HOT wife.  I told him to F off and to please let us leave.  He smiled and said he was just joking around but doesnt understand why guys like me get hooked up with a beautiful woman.  I spoke to him on the side and told him to show more respect to all woman and you can get hooked up like I did


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Apr 20, 2021)

The LAG Discovery Program is a scouting program for their academy.  Players are selected from one of their youth camps or from an ID session.  If selected you go through six weeks (one day a week?) of trainings with the Galaxy staff.  Probably will be like an extended tryouts during that time to get good looks at kids.


----------



## sascbreakaway83 (Apr 20, 2021)

Ok thank you for the responses I appreciate it.


----------



## sascbreakaway83 (Apr 20, 2021)

I honestly thought they would offer free training that’s not in it for themselves lol


----------



## mlx (May 3, 2021)

sascbreakaway83 said:


> Hello,
> Anyone else have their kid attending this on Friday? Just want to get some opinions of anyone who has experience with LA Galaxy academy programs. Sounds like good training but maybe it’s too good to be true since it’s free. Sorry I’m a newb to the “academy” systems. Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Did your kid attend? How did it go? Asking because my son got an invitation for the next session. So, I’m just curious.


----------



## TheVirginian (May 13, 2021)

We did it last night, it was fun. nothing special, just an open tryout with some talented kids.


----------



## mlx (May 15, 2021)

TheVirginian said:


> We did it last night, it was fun. nothing special, just an open tryout with some talented kids.


Yup. My son was also there. I agree it was nothing special. Good experience for him and a good boost for his self confidence.


----------



## futboldad1 (May 15, 2021)

sascbreakaway83 said:


> I honestly thought they would offer free training that’s not in it for themselves lol


Lolz......had the same thoughts here...... we will never learn will we


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (May 15, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Lolz......had the same thoughts here...... we will never learn will we


It's still six sessions of free training at the end of the day


----------

